# Dark Walnut Stain



## JollyRoger808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi All,


I'm sorry if this question has been asked a million times.


I'm getting ready to build a built-in for a closet. I will use plywood for box construction, and solid wood for face. I have a choice between mahogany, birch and red oak for building material (I live on an island in the Pacific). I want to stain the wood a dark walnut. Which of these would give the best stain and finish? I'm guessing mahogany, since it has the finest grain maybe?


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Well the Birch would be my choice. It stains well and atleast where I am is about 25% the cost of mahogany. If money is no object, mahogany stains and finishes very well and is much closer at least in darkness to what you are trying to get to.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

*Standard Brown Mahogany Water Stain*


¶ (Standard formula introduced by the Furniture Manufacturer and Artisan in 1917, and adopted by many of the manufacturers.)


¶ Formula:​
3 ounces bichromate of potash,
1/8 ounce lye [sodium hydroxide]
3 ounces loutre C 3381 aniline, dry, water soluble,
¼ ounce mahogany H 9844, aniline, dry, water soluble (or, 3 drams red mahogany and 5 drams brown mahogany aniline),
½ ounce nigrosine black T, dry, water soluble,
2 ½ gallons of hot water.
Sponge the wood with water, let dry and sandpaper the raised grain. Brush on a full coat of the above stain and let it dry. One thin coat of shellac, ½ white and ½ orange, should be brushed on to seal the stain. Sandpaper lightly with old used No. 00 paper. 

¶ Filler:​
Silica (silex) colored dark with Vandyke brown ground in oil.

¶ Finish:​
Shellac or Varnish and rub dull or flat varnish.

CAUTION!! always use and understand the chemicals you use and always wear protective equipment!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TylerJones said:


> Well the Birch would be my choice. It stains well and atleast where I am is about 25% the cost of mahogany. If money is no object, mahogany stains and finishes very well and is much closer at least in darkness to what you are trying to get to.


+1. I agree. Pick out some nice material, be selective. 










 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

chemmy said:


> *Standard Brown Mahogany Water Stain*
> 
> 
> ¶ (Standard formula introduced by the Furniture Manufacturer and Artisan in 1917, and adopted by many of the manufacturers.)
> ...


OR






​ 









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JollyRoger808 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm sorry if this question has been asked a million times.


 







Nobody is counting.:smile:











 







.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Come on c'man, walnut stain mixed for use and application "on" walnut, will not give you the same look as on red mahogany, you know that. lol


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Test on cut off pieces of the materials you are thinking of using. Go through the whole process of sanding, pre-staining, staining and finishing on all of them and see what matches the closest.

Go luck and take your time testing.


----------

